# water testing re-sealed tanks



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

So I didn't get any advice on weather or not I needed to reseal the 4 bottom joints or if I could just do the 4 vertical joints. The bottom joints were in excellent condition on both used tanks I've bought (55/65 gallons). I ended up resealing just the vertical corner joints. I've now found info after the fact that all 8 joints are supposed to be done  I've done tanks before but have always done all 8 as all 8 were needing it.

So here is my question for those of you that have resealed tanks and found leaks. How long did it take before the leaks showed up? I resealed Sat or Sun (4-5 days ago) and I've just filled the tanks now. So far so good. I'm planning on using these tanks for growing out peacocks and haps and want to be confident in the seals prior to ordering online.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've resealed a couple dozen aquariums of various sizes but have always done all 8 joints. I've only experienced one failure and that was on a 125G tank that developed a minor leak along the rear bottom joint after 2 years. I'm very sure the leak was due to my error in either the prep or the bead thickness/tooling procedure. My plan is to strip all the interior fillets (again) and reseal.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

3 days filled to the top with water and no leaks. Going to drain them today, move into their position and refill and throw heaters in them. May have fish arrive next Friday!


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Always reseal used tanks, I got a free complete 15gallon, prefect for a hospital tank. I took my friends word that it was safe, nope a month after cycle, it started leaking at a lower corner joint. After that I reseal any tank I get used. Always be careful you don't want to flood your house or lose any fish. Good luck.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

cichliddoc said:


> Always reseal used tanks, I got a free complete 15gallon, prefect for a hospital tank. I took my friends word that it was safe, nope a month after cycle, it started leaking at a lower corner joint. After that I reseal any tank I get used. Always be careful you don't want to flood your house or lose any fish. Good luck.


yeah thanks. Had I known I would have taken the time to do all 8 joints. The bottom 4 on both tanks were in tip top shape though. Very leary now about bringing in either tank to the house in case in a week, month, year it starts to leak. For the forseeable future they will be in the garage on cement.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the tank has no voids in the butt joints, it won't leak whether the inner seal is present or not. So, in this case it may never become an issue.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

BillD said:


> If the tank has no voids in the butt joints, it won't leak whether the inner seal is present or not. So, in this case it may never become an issue.


to clarify: butt joints refer to the very thin seal between the actual pieces of glass where they touch?

On 1 tank I can see water staining up near the top on 1 corner between the panes of glass and the person I got the tank from said there was an extremely slow drop formation in that upper corner. I resealed the inner bead of all for vertical joints from the bottom (horizontal bead) right up to the top plastic framing.

On the other tank I was told there were no leaks, he just upgraded sizes. I re-sealed the same as I described above.

8-9 days I think with water to the top and all has been good. Fish arriving at the airport tomorrow!


----------

